# Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal



## CyKingTJ (13. Juni 2006)

War einer von Euch mal am Elbe-Seiten-Kanal? 

Ich möchte dort mal wieder auf Zander gehen, war ich lange Zeit nicht. Womit gehts am besten, Köfi oder Gummifisch? Vor Jahren hab ich es nur mit Köfi versucht, kamen auch einige gute an die Oberfläche. Abe vielleicht hat ja jemand mehr Erfahrung an dem Gewässer.

Wäre für ein paar Tips dankbar und vielleicht erfahre ich ja auch das eine oder andere aus dem Elbe-Seiten-Kanal.

CyKingTJ


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

ich war heute abend am ESK an der Römstedter Brücke, mit Gummi eine absolute Nullnummer, schon das dritte mal in folge.
Werd das nächst mal wohl mit Köfi angeln , da opfert man nicht so viele Köder.

PS: ich habe was an der Oberfläche jagen sehen   ein ca 2cm großer Fisch versuchte einen minimalen kleineren zu fressen.


----------



## CyKingTJ (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Hab mein Glück gestern versucht mit Gufi aber leider kein Glück gehabt. Langweilig ist mir aber dennoch nicht geworden, so viele Mücken wie derzeit am Kanal sind kenne ich sonst nur aus Schweden. 

Ich werd also die Tage mal los und mein Glück mit Köfi versuchen.


----------



## Nicolai (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Moin,

war auch schon öfters am ESK und konnte bisher nicht einen einzigen Zander fangen. OK mit den Zandern hatte ich bisher sowieso nie wirklich glück, aber vom ESK habe ich auch noch nicht gehört dass dort sonderlich viele Zander gefangen werden.

Mfg. Nico


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Also Zander gibt es im ESK genug nur Futterfische sind so selte das die Zander kaum das Maß erreichen.
Als ich Jungangler war gab er kl. Barsche und Kaulies in großen Mengen,
wenn die Ukelei gelaicht haben dan auf kilometerlangen Streifen ,später einige hundert Meter und zulezt habe ich 1997 sie Laichen gesehen ,der Steifen war so lang wie ein Brückenpfeiler.
Barsche gibt es nur noch in geringen Stückzahlen dafür aber im Schnitt über einen halben Pfund.
Schnelle abhilfe würde eine Maßreduzierung bringen 40cm wie früher, aber das wird nie was da 200m mit dem Mittellandkanal zusammenbefischt werden und dort auch 50cm gillt, darunter müssen dann ebend die Angler leiden die dazwischen wohnen.


----------



## Nicolai (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Ja dass es früher viel mehr Fisch, vorallem Barsche dort gab hat mir mein Vater schon oft erzählt und er wohnte schließlich eine ganze Zeit dort und hat früher auch immer gut gefangen, aber mit der Zeit ändert sich halt vieles.

Mfg. Nico


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

nur diese Änderung beruht auf nicht den gegebenheiten angepassten Besatzverhältnissen, es werden immer 15000 bis 35000 Z1 besetzt wie früher als es darum ging der "Barschplage" Herr zu werden , da man auch vor dem Besatz schon Z1 fängt , könnt man diese Maßnahme herunterfahren und mit dem Geld Barsch (wie im Mittellandkanal) kaufen oder Rotaugen oder mal einige Welse um die Kurgäste zu erschrecken.


----------



## fishing-joe (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Hallo,


ich kann mich dazu gesellen, auch ich habeschon einige Gufis im ESK gelassen, doch leider nie einen Zander gesehen.

Habe mal mit einem Angler gesprochen, der dreimal die Woche so gute 4 km mit der Rute und Gufis macht, aber auch nur mäßigen Erfolg hat.

Früher waren kaulbarsche eine richtige Plage im Kanal....

Selbst mit den Weißfischen oder karpfen klappt es nicht mehr so, nur mal gelegentlich.

Werde dieses Jahr auch nur mit Köfi auf Zander angeln, manchmal hat an Glück und es beißt noch ein schöner Aal.....


----------



## Nicolai (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Nunja jetzt da ich höre dass doch relativ viel Angler keine Fische mehr dort fangen ist der ESK wohl für mich gestorben. Aber es gibt ja noch das schöne Geesthachter Wehr, zu dem ich doch relativ schnell komme und wo ich bis jetzt kaum Schneidertage hatte.

Mfg. Nico


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Ich habe die Kanalkarte seit Jahren eigentlich hauptsächlich der Zander wegen. Es war aber wirklich schon besser. Vor 5 oder 6 Jahren hatte ich täglich mein Limit und konnte teilweise noch 10 bis 12 Fische releasen. Der größte Zander, den ich aus dem ESK habe, wog 9 Pfund.
Die Fische fing ich fast alle im Sommer und dann maximal 2m vom Ufer entfernt auf kleine Twister. In den letzten Jahren hat es stark nachgelassen. Man muß für jeden Fisch kämpfen.
Ich fische ungern mit Köderfischen - schon der Schleusentätigkeit wegen.


----------



## Gardenfly (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

wenn ich die "Fangmeldungen" von euch höre , weiß ich wenigstens das ich nicht viel verkehrt gemacht habe, es nur zzt. kein Fisch beisst.
Mit Köfi war ich noch nicht los , habe dabei immer Angst einen kl. Zander zu verangeln.


----------



## fishing-joe (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Hallo,

mein letzter Ausflug am Kanal ( Montag ) war nicht sehr doll, zwar habe ich einen schönen Barsch ( 28 cm ) auf Wurm gefangen.
 Hätte nich gedacht, das so große Barsche im Kanal sind, da man sonst ja nur kleine fing. 
Ansonsten tat sich nicht viel, drei große Brassen und ein Rotauge,die aber alle auf Made.

Mit Mais tat sich gar nix....

Gut das die Jahreskarten nicht so teuer sind, sonst würde man sich ja richtig ärgern....


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Habe gestern mit einen Kumpel über die Situation gesprochen, er hatte mit einen richtig Zanderverrückten gesprochen (der fast jeden Tag von Mai bis Aug. auf Zander geht) und er schimpft auch nur dieses Jahr währe wohl das schlechtetes überhaupt.


----------



## Schl@chter (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Moin 
Mein letzter Trip war vor einer Woche mit Köfi 
Angelzeit 19-1h bis auf einen Brassen auf Tauwurm 
tat sich nischt frage mich auch wo die ganzen Zander 
sind oder werden keine mehr besetzt#c


----------



## CyKingTJ (10. August 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Wie siehts aus, hat schon einer Erfolg gehabt im Kanal? Ich war jetzt ein paarmal los, sowie mit Köderfisch als auch mal mit Gummifisch. Leider erfolglos. Abends in der Dämmerung sieht man was rauben am Rand, wenn es Zander sind haben sie jedenfalls keine Beißlaune.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand etwas anderes berichten und mal verraten wie man sie überlistet.

CyKingTJ


----------



## Gardenfly (10. August 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Zander null, aber Barsche zwischen 28-33cm 1-2 Stück pro abend.


----------



## CyKingTJ (19. September 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Momentan scheint es etwas besser zu sein mit den Zandern. War gestern abend los zwischen 18 und 20.30 Uhr. Hab auf Fetzen einen untermaßigen gehabt und einen richtig schönen Biss versemmelt.

Es wird auch viel geraubt in der Dämmerung, lässt also auf mehr hoffen wenn der Wetterumschwung sich nicht zu sehr auf die Stachelritter auswirkt. Ich werde es auf alle Fällt weiter versuchen die Tage.


----------



## Gardenfly (19. September 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Die Raubspuren können auch von Rapfen herkommen, die letzten mal knallten einige in die Fische.


----------



## CyKingTJ (20. September 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Klar, aber ich hab ein gutes Gefühl. Werd berichten wenn ich die ersten guten gefangen hab. 

Hast Du mal gute Rapfen gefangen im ESK? Und wie ist es mit Karpfen?


----------



## Gardenfly (20. September 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Rapfen habe ich nur gesehen stehen eh unter Artenschutz.
Karpfen sind mir zu langweilig, sonnst probieres es mal gegenüber dem Hafenbecken und füttere 2 bis 3 Tage vorher an.


----------



## CyKingTJ (21. September 2006)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Gestern war tote Hose, sogar die Ukels wollten nicht, stattdessen aber die Klodeckel. 

Bin auch kein Karpfenfan, vielleicht werd ich es aber nächsten Sommer mal versuchen wenn bis dahin die Zander rar bleiben.


----------



## andibaratof (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

was ihr alle habt mensch geht doch zu jastofer ilmenau überführung mit dem dropschoot system und du hast nach ner halben stunden midenstens 2 zander oder barsche ihr stellt euch an ^^


----------



## CyKingTJ (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Na da haste aber ne alte Kamelle wieder ausgegraben.

Seit wann darf man denn in den Überführungen angeln? Dachte man darf nur an den Steinpackungen.

Dropschoot? Les ich mich mal schlau. :m


----------



## nicco (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

also ich fange zander auch nicht mehr so gut


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*



andibaratof schrieb:


> was ihr alle habt mensch geht doch zu jastofer ilmenau überführung mit dem dropschoot system und du hast nach ner halben stunden midenstens 2 zander oder barsche ihr stellt euch an ^^



Sag doch bescheid wenn du losgehst, ich nehme dir gerne den Schein ab.


----------



## CyKingTJ (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Sag doch bescheid wenn du losgehst, ich nehme dir gerne den Schein ab.



:q

Dachte ich es mir doch.


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Die Ilmenau -Süd ist sogar noch auf der Asphaltstrecke verboten, da die kürzer ist, aber beide Brücken 200m Sperre haben.


----------



## WUTZ82 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

War einer von Euch mal am Elbe-Seiten-Kanal? 

Ich möchte dort mal wieder auf Zander gehen, war ich lange Zeit nicht. Womit gehts am besten, Köfi oder Gummifisch? Vor Jahren hab ich es nur mit Köfi versucht, kamen auch einige gute an die Oberfläche. Abe vielleicht hat ja jemand mehr Erfahrung an dem Gewässer.

wäre für ein paar Tips dankbar und vielleicht erfahre ich ja auch das eine oder andere aus dem Elbe-Seiten-Kanal.

CyKingTJ 




Wo man einmal einen oder mehrere Zander gefangen hat da sollt man es immer wieder versuchen denn irgendewas zieht die Zander an der Stelle an ob mit Köfi oder Gummi


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Zur Zeit ist auf der Erlaubten Strecke nicht viel los, im Mai war es richtig gut. Also Abwarten bis es kälter wird und der Zander wieder Hunger bekommt.


----------



## WUTZ82 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist auf der Erlaubten Strecke nicht viel los, im Mai war es richtig gut. Also Abwarten bis es kälter wird und der Zander wieder Hunger bekommt.





Da hast du recht in den letzten Tagen ist wirklich nicht viel los ab und an verirrt sich einer aber alles keine großen die Zeit wird noch kommen wo sie wieder beißen


----------



## Wartos (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Dann werde ich den alten Trööt mal aus der Versenkung heben und mal nach Fragen wie das Angeln so am ESK ist. Möchte gern dort auf Aal und Zander Angeln. Da ja fast ein Jahr nichts mehr Berichtet worden ist, muss ich doch mal nachfragen ob da noch Fisch drin ist. Zander eher auf Köfis oder Gummi ?
  Danke schon mal für Infos und Fangberichte aus diesem Jahr


----------



## ZanderBub (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Ich wohne am ESK und habe schon einiege pracht exemplare gefangen 
auf der höhe von Bad Bevensen


----------



## Saibot (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

@Felix: das hört sich ja schon mal gut an... Mit was bist Du denn so erfolgreich? Eher Gummifisch oder eher Köderfisch? Oder ganz was anderes?

War dieses Jahr auch schon jemand im Raum Lüneburg erfolgreich? War gestern das erste mal dieses Jahr am ESK, kurz vorm Schiffshebewerk in Scharnebeck, aber leider erfolglos...


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*



Felix P. schrieb:


> Ich wohne am ESK und habe schon einiege pracht exemplare gefangen
> auf der höhe von Bad Bevensen



dir ist aber klar das am 1 Juni die Schonzeit erst vorbei war?


----------



## ZanderBub (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Ich sprach ja auch nicht von 2014
@Saibot
Mit Wobler und Blinker tief geführt


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Ok-waren nämlich schon einige vorher los -mit 25cm Gummifischen


----------



## Joschel (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Beangel ab und an die Strecke des ESK in Höhe Uelzen. Zander hab ich bislang mit unterschiedlichsten Techniken selber leider keine gefangen. Man hört aber ab und an, dass hier Zander mittlerer Größe gefangen werden. Dqs Gewässer ist aus meiner Sicht (Höhe Uelzen) für Weißfischangler prima. Barsche und Aale sind auch gut zu kriegen!


----------



## Saibot (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

In 2014 hat noch niemand welche erwischt? Kann doch garnicht sein #d

Mir hat mal jemand erzählt, dass die Zander erst zum Spätsommer / Herbst von der Elbe den Kanal runter ziehen und man quasi erst dann im Raum Lüneburg usw. richtig erfolgreich sein kann, aber so richtig glaube ich da nicht dran...


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zander angeln im Elbe-Seiten-Kanal*

Der Zander beisst eigentlich nur kurz nach der Schonzeit-wenn er das Gummigedöns noch nicht kennt. Ansonsten wird da gefangen wo auch Weisfisch ist-also Strecken die von den Stippern gemieden werden bringen nur die Durchzugzander. Habe bislang 2 Maßige und ein kleinen-sonnst noch nicht einmal ein Biss auf Gummi. Mit Köfi angel ich ungern da man zuviele Babys verangelt.


----------

